# What does TMC mean?



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

I tried looking in the manual and couldn’t find TMC. Does anyone know what it means?


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

Traffic Message Channel. I haven't looked into the Tiguan's system enough yet to confirm this but typically a TMC sends traffic info to Nav units to reflect traffic issues.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic_message_channel

EDIT: I also just found this on a VCDS page for the Mk2 Tiguan...


> Enable Traffic Information (TMC) on Headunit
> This enables the ‘Traffic’ button to work on the headunit, and will use radio frequency data to display nearby traffic information. Once activated, in may take over an hour for the initial messages to appear.
> 
> Select Control Unit 5F (Information Control Unit)
> ...


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

CTGeoff said:


> Traffic Message Channel. I haven't looked into the Tiguan's system enough yet to confirm this but typically a TMC sends traffic info to Nav units to reflect traffic issues.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic_message_channel


Thank you! It was driving me nuts and I couldn’t find an answer.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> Thank you! It was driving me nuts and I couldn’t find an answer.


How did you miss it in the OM literature? Did you even look? Did you look at the index?


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> I tried looking in the manual and couldn’t find TMC. Does anyone know what it means?


your digital cockpit themes looks very cool which one is that ?


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

1054521247 said:


> your digital cockpit themes looks very cool which one is that ?


It’s just the Classic, but I guess this theme it’s on the latest Tiguan’s. There’s a thread out there about the different versions of the cockpit.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Maybe Traffic Message Channel, tied with the Sirius XM or the radio?


----------

